# vanguard replacement wiring



## 2008Conquest (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how to hook up the wiring from the original 6 pin harness on a 22 hp vanguard to the new replacement 23 hp vanguard without the harness?

Thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm afraid Simplicity no longer publishes wiring diagrams for owner level publications. You will likely have to invest in a service manual.


----------

